# Mission Valley at Ronan



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

I know it's early but does anyone have any news? 

Thanks in advance. Lorraine


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Northern Skies said:


> I know it's early but does anyone have any news?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Lorraine


I got a couple texts from Mike Taylor last night. He won the Qual with Haze, Congrats to Mike and his owners!, there were 17 dogs back to the water blind in the open, including Boo and Cruise, but he didn't have all the numbers. Derby starts today, I'm sure you'll hear how Gracie did before me but I'll let you know if I hear anything just in case. She looked good in training Sunday and Monday when I trained with Mike. Good luck!


----------



## Chad G (Oct 17, 2008)

Good luck Lorraine! Can't wait to hear how Gracie does.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Moonstones Sea Biscuit Run won The Open. Good boy Biscuit & congrats Mr. Bill.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Open Results: 1st: #21 Bill McKnight/Biscuit
2nd: #50 Rob Erhardt/Belle
3rd: #48 Alice Woodyard/Banner
4th: #32 Rob Erhardt/Trudi
RJ: #40 Eric Fangsrud/Odin
Jams: #1 Rob Erhardt/Bro
#3 Don Remien/Rudy

Qual Results: 1st: 17 Mike Taylor/Haze
2nd 11 Larry Calvert/Chase
3rd 7 Eric Fangsrud/Bode
4th 12 Don Remien/Tag
RJ 4 Linda Johnson/Seeker
Jams 2 Jean Grammer/Tee
18 Gordon Wistrom/Jetta

Amateur Callbacks to third: 4,5,10,11,13,14,15,19,22,23,26,27,28,31,40,42,43


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations to Bill,Rob, and Alice!
Wish we could have been there.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Congrats Bill


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jazztime said:


> *Open Results: 1st: #21 Bill McKnight/Biscuit*
> 2nd: #50 Rob Erhardt/Belle
> 3rd: #48 Alice Woodyard/Banner
> 4th: #32 Rob Erhardt/Trudi
> ...


Congrats to Bill and Sarita McKnight on an Open win...


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Bill , Mike, Larry and All who finished. Go Gracie!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good going Rob.


----------



## arourke (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations to team Erhardt in the open and Jean Grammer and Tee in the qual.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations to Biscuit and the McKnights! Good going!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Congratulations to all who finished, the updates and the kind words for our Gracie, her first Derby! 
Lorraine


----------



## Chad G (Oct 17, 2008)

Any results on the derby?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Jean Cpmgratulations on the Qual Jam


----------



## rgundog (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats to Maureen and Larry Hacker and Mike Taylor on Haze's Qual win and to the Calvert's for Chase's 2nd.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Congrats to the McKnight's and Biscuit. Does that give him FC? I am sure he's close.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Nope. Needs 2 points. I checked yesterday.


----------



## shooter71 (Dec 26, 2008)

Good Job Bill on the open win!!!!! 

Way to go Silver Tip Retrievers with a very impressive weekend!!!


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Derby Results:
1st: 9 Leigh Larsen/Castle
2nd: 1 Don Remien/Swish
3rd: 8 Breck Howard/Cooper
4th: 14 Leslie Luray/Dove
RJ: 6 Dave Plesko/Mia
Jam: 11 Don Remien/Slam

Amateur Results:
1st: 42 Jean Grammer/Chip
2nd: 27 Larry Calvert/Skatch (NEW AFC!!!!!)
3rd: 23 Alice Woodyard/Rosie
4th: 14 Nancy White/Lily
RJ: 31 Bill Petrovish/Ammo
Jams: 4 Ray Bly/Pounce
10 Lynn Nelson/Rio
11 Roger Fangsrud/Adey
40 Richard Underwood/Smidgen

Well Done, all!! Thanks to the judges in all 4 stakes--good tests, generous callbacks.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Leigh and Castle on the Derby win. 
Congratulations Leslie and Dove on the Derby 4th

Congratulations Jean on Chips Am win.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to Larry and Skatch on their AM 2nd, earning Skatch's AFC Title!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice job Jean and Chip on the AM win!!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to the Calverts on their new AFC And to Jean Grammer on her finishes and win with Chip


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Derby
2nd: 1 Don Remien/Swish
Congrats!!!


----------

